# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Fishroom

## Esperancediyer

I have about a dozen aquariums setup in part of my shed these all have heaters in them and one air compressor that supplies air to all the tanks I want to have all of this run on solar and there in lies my question 
What is the most efficient system to buy to supply the power I need each tank needs a heater of about 200-300 watt  
T.I.A
Neil

----------


## JB1

Have you insulated the shed to a high standard.  
How big is each tank? I've found that once a tank has reached the correct temp, the heater doesn't draw much power. 
----------------------------------------------

----------

